# LBG Sat 12 Jun



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm looking at going for a peddle/fish on LBG tomorrow if anyone else wants to head out.

I plan to launch from Yarralumla around 9-10am and take the yak out of the water around 3pm before it gets too cold.

If anyone wants to have a closer look at the Hobie eVolve electric motor, I'll be using it throughout the day.

Happy for other locations/times if there are better options around as I've avoided going fishing during winter in my pre-yak days


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry I missed you John, I would have been keen for a look, I was down the coast fishing

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## johnH (Jun 2, 2009)

No worries Luke.

I managed to get on the water all three days of the long weekend with such fantastic weather. I even managed to get the wife out in her Hobie today. :shock:

The Redfin were on the chew with plenty of small ones about and the occasional decent size one.


----------

